

Google News now awards "Badges" for viewing stories... - sambenson
http://news.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=1237021&hl=en

======
arkitaip
Dupe of a dupe
[http://www.google.se/search?q=site:http://news.ycombinator.c...](http://www.google.se/search?q=site:http://news.ycombinator.com/+google+news+badges)

------
sambenson
It's like being back in school.

"Well done for reading your first book all by yourself, have a sweetie..."

